# **USRT PRESENTS:Brembo/Porsche Caliper Brackets (MK4 VW/MK1 TT)**



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

These brackets adapt Brembo 4-piston calipers from Porsche Boxster to Volkswagen Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T/VR6 and Audi Mk1 TT front spindles. Spacing works with oversized 312mm rotors for a big 17% increase in area swept by the brake pad. All 17" wheels clear easily. Fitment to 16" is possible with spacers.

*CLICK THE IMAGE TO ORDER*


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

wow for $150.00 thats a smoking deal, rotors pads and some used/rebuilt calipers means a whole kit shipped should be under 1k.


----------



## andresmoreno (Jan 3, 2016)

*Seat Ibiza*

Which ones would apply for a Seat Ibiza 1.8 T 20v (2000)? My intention is to apply brembo (Boxter) in 312 mmm discs, with 16 inches wheels on big spacers...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

STOP by and order yours today!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BUMPSKI

:beer:


----------

